# I almost died update:



## David H (Jun 14, 2014)

I almost died : (via laptop thank god, phones  are so restrictive)
What a cacophony of events.
I had been suffering from Vomiting and Diarrhoea for 2 weeks and went to the doctor.
The doctor gave me tablets for the nausea and diarrhoea plus 48 sachets of Dioralyte 
All to be taken in 4 days.
After the tablets and only 1/3 of the Dioralyte were taken, I was no better and my family called an ambulance.

The hospital said I had so much Sodium in my system (from the Dioralyte presumably) my kidneys
Had dried out and I was close to a heart attack – remedy kidney dialysis.

They cut into my left groin for dialysis, but that connection didn't work properly, so the cut into the right kidney and connected me up to a machine non-stop for 3 day.
The kidneys were cleaned of all the sodium.

They started me on infused antibiotics which made me very ill more vomiting and diarrhoea this time constantly. They removed the right kidney link then the left kidney link.
It transpires that the first left kidney link had become infected – more infused antibiotics – more vomiting and diarrhoea (where will it all end) after several days of antibiotics (vomiting and diarrhoea) they discovered a clot at the infected site – remedy – 3 months of Warfarin to dissolve it.

I'm finally out of intensive care and in a ward where I’ll be for at least another week, but at least I'm on the mend.


----------



## jalapino (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh god mate that is awful!!! I am so glad you are on the mend tho!!!

All the best for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jun 14, 2014)

That sounds absolutely horrid. I'm very pleased to hear you are now on the road to recovery.


----------



## casey (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh my goodness that sounds absolutely horrible. Very pleased to hear you are feeling better and on the mend. Take care.


----------



## Flower (Jun 14, 2014)

Good grief what a horrible turn of events for you. 

Thank goodness you are improving. Best wishes.


----------



## pav (Jun 14, 2014)

Good news you are out of ITU, all the bestfor a good recovery.


----------



## KateR (Jun 14, 2014)

So pleased you are on the mend David. Get well soon.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2014)

David, this all sounds terrible! Please get well soon


----------



## margie (Jun 14, 2014)

Hope that you won't have to spend too long on the ward before going home. It sounds like you have really been through the mill.

Take care


----------



## trophywench (Jun 14, 2014)

Blimey David - THAT was a bit blooming close.

What caused it?  I mean was it an overdose? - or something that would be OK for most people and you are just the one in a million (well you are that, this disaster notwithstanding anyway, I'm sure!) who's unlucky in this case?

Or something else going on that nobody was to know about until this happened?

So pleased you have (hopefully) got through the worst of it now.

Hopefully you'll be home soon.


----------



## am64 (Jun 14, 2014)

So glad you managed to post and update us ....I had been wondering what was going on ....crickey what alot you have been going though David .... do hope you on the mend now ... take care x


----------



## bev (Jun 14, 2014)

It sounds like you have had a dreadful time but are on the mend now which is great. Have the hospital given you any indication of why this happened? I didnt realise dioralyte was so powerfulBev


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi David what a terrible time you have had. The constant sickness and diarohea would have caused you to dry out and overload on sodium which is extremely dangerous. I am so glad you are out of intensive care and hope you recover quickly now, thinking of you ....Tintin


----------



## Bloden (Jun 14, 2014)

How terrible. So glad to hear you're out of ICU and getting better. Take care.


----------



## Redkite (Jun 14, 2014)

Sorry to hear what an awful time you've been having David . Hopefully this horrible episode is now finally at an end and you will soon be better and at home.  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 14, 2014)

sorry to hear about your hospital woes, but you are in the right place and wishing you speedy recovery  x


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 14, 2014)

Pleased you are in the right place now David. Keep on getting better !!!! & that's an order !!!!


----------



## Laura davies (Jun 14, 2014)

David you rest and get well soon.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 14, 2014)

Sorry you've been through such a horrible and frightening time.  Really hope you are on the mend now and wish you a complete and speedy recovery.x


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 15, 2014)

What a nightmare for you David. I'm so glad to know you're on the mend and hope you'll be home soon. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## David H (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks to all for the wishes.

Still on antibiotics with the result Diarrohea 
Is still here - get tired very easily


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 15, 2014)

You will tire easily for a while David, your body has had a hell of a shock and needs time to get over it. Just take things slow and look after yourself.


----------



## newbs (Jun 16, 2014)

Omg, what an awful time you have had.  I am so glad you are finally on the mend and out of ICU.  Take care.


----------

